# Okami 2



## Shouden (May 5, 2010)

I have mixed feelings about this one...no, wait, I'm just irritated with it. Entitled: Okamiden, the sequel to one of the best titles on the PS2 is...NOT coming to and major consoles...just the DS. Now, isn't that a slap in the face? I don't think it's a good idea for Clover Studios to abandon the fans that made it such a critical success. I mean, it IS very tempting to go out an buy a DS simply for this game, but I don't think I'm going to. Hopefully, Clover will come to their senses and release a version for the Wii, PS3 and maybe even the PS2. I mean it is a DS game at the moment, it could come to the PS2.


----------



## Mailbox (May 5, 2010)

Didn't Clover break up RIGHT after making Okami?
I think Activision owns the Okami rights now.. if I remember correctly.

Edit: And woah virtual highfive for same state.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 5, 2010)

why would it be a slap in the face? the DS is the perfect plattform for this game.
the first game didnt live from great graphics, it was simply the artstyle and the gameplay together with the great storytelling.
and "critical success"? the game was a flop on both systems! XD



Mailbox said:


> Didn't Clover break up RIGHT after making Okami?
> I think Activision owns the Okami rights now.. if I remember correctly.
> 
> Edit: And woah virtual highfive for same state.



nope, capcom owns it right now


----------



## Mailbox (May 5, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> nope, capcom owns it right now



I knew that. :3
Activision just seems to be a part of EVERY game company these days..


----------



## Shouden (May 5, 2010)

I'd still like to see the game on a console. I really don't want to buy a DS just for that game. I mean, granted, it'd probably be worth and Okamiden is probably the ONLY game anyone needs to buy for the system, but I'm not getting any younger, and my eyes don't work that well, and I just want it for a console. The PS2 controls weren't that bad.

And it got to Greatest Hits status on the PS2. And it didn't do well, because it wasn't well covered. Anyone who's actually played the game, though loves it.


----------



## Mailbox (May 5, 2010)

Shouden said:


> I mean, granted, it'd probably be worth and Okamiden is probably the ONLY game anyone needs to buy for the system, but I'm not getting any younger, _*and my eyes don't work that well*,_ and I just want it for a console.



DSi XL! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_DSi_XL

=D With its 93% bigger screens! And there are a.. few.. of other good games for the DS... a few.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 5, 2010)

Shouden said:


> I'd still like to see the game on a console. I really don't want to buy a DS just for that game. I mean, granted, it'd probably be worth and Okamiden is probably the ONLY game anyone needs to buy for the system, but I'm not getting any younger, and my eyes don't work that well, and I just want it for a console. The PS2 controls weren't that bad.
> 
> And it got to Greatest Hits status on the PS2. And it didn't do well, because it wasn't well covered. Anyone who's actually played the game, though loves it.



aww come on now, there are lots of good ds games^^
id probably prefer it on a stationary console, too but having it on a handheld has its advantages, too


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 5, 2010)

Shouden said:


> Anyone who's actually played the game, though loves it.



I can vouch for that. Okami is one of my treasured titles. And, to be frank, I've been unimpressed with what I've seen about Okamiden. I think Capcom lost focus on what the Okami franchise is about (surprise), despite it's only one game. I have a feeling that Okami is one of those franchises that falls into that "what could have been" categories.


----------



## Shouden (May 5, 2010)

that is another thing that's bugging me about it. Granted the puppy is cute, but it still feels like a retelling of the original Okami story...but with Chibi versions of all the characters..as is supported by the name of the new god-wolf....and it sucks they changed the sex of the wolf, as well.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 5, 2010)

Shouden said:


> but it still feels like a retelling of the original Okami story...but with Chibi versions of all the characters



Got a source on that? I haven't heard much on that game outside what Joystiq has reported on it. From what I understand, it's a combo of the fighting portion of Okami but with a heavy emphasis on the Isun like interation. (stealing, attacks, etc.)


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Bawwwwwwww every game I like isn't on the same system!!!


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Bawwwwwwww every game I like isn't on the same system!!!



It sounds like "the follow-up to a fantastic game is only coming out on ONE system, and a mobile one at that".

Which sounds like a perfectly legitimate gripe


----------



## zesty (May 5, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okamiden

I am very excited about this game.  I think the DS is a great platform for Okami considering the touch screen and duel screen capabilities.  The graphics, of course, are not going to be ZOMG AWESOME.  What I have seen of it has been good, so I'm not worried.

I can also assure you there are a lot of fun games on the DS.  The fact you haven't even given it a try yet seems weird to me.  Honestly, I would rather have this on the DS than the Wii.  PS3 would be pretty, but then I wouldn't get to play it, so meh.  

Also, the original Okami was considered a complete flop for the PS2.  It's sales were absolutely horrible, despite it being a great game.  Sleeper hits are great, but money talks.  Clover Studios dissolved soon after the game's release.


----------



## Shouden (May 5, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Got a source on that? I haven't heard much on that game outside what Joystiq has reported on it. From what I understand, it's a combo of the fighting portion of Okami but with a heavy emphasis on the Isun like interation. (stealing, attacks, etc.)



Nope, but X-Play is going to review it today.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> It sounds like "the follow-up to a fantastic game is only coming out on ONE system, and a mobile one at that".
> 
> Which sounds like a perfectly legitimate gripe


But it happens to like every series ever. It's rare for every game in a series to be on one system, unless they're first party.


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But it happens to like every series ever.



This is a special case. The first game was amazing, but didn't sell well so there wasn't much hope for any sequel at all. Now suddenly you get a sequel...only on DS. This isn't like another Final Fantasy throwaway mobile game where there are 128358132Ï€ other games from the same series you can play instead. 

Picture Valve making Half Life 2 Episode 3 for PSP only.


----------



## Luca (May 5, 2010)

I loved the first Okami. And thats saying a lot because I usually don't enjoy overly japanese influenced games. I don't think i will pick the next one up because I don't really use me DSlite.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> This is a special case. The first game was amazing, but didn't sell well so there wasn't much hope for any sequel at all. Now suddenly you get a sequel...only on DS. This isn't like another Final Fantasy throwaway mobile game where there are 128358132Ï€ other games from the same series you can play instead.
> 
> Picture Valve making Half Life 2 Episode 3 for PSP only.


You can't compare the DS to some cheap cell phone. It's a quality system, with a large amount of good games. Plus, the series is perfect for the DS due to its drawing gimmick.

Besides, having it on the DS would open the series to more people.


----------



## Shouden (May 5, 2010)

Maybe, but because it's only on the DS, I would assume that Okamiden will fair just as well as the first game: It'll be a good game, but only a select few will play it.

Despite what everyone thinks, there haven't been a ton of hugely successful games on the DS unless you count the 8 gazillion Pokemon games. Scibblenaughts was pretty successful, and there have been a few others, but for the most part, the majority of DS games don't do well, as Nintendo is focused more on promoting the declining Wii than it's Handheld.

And besides that, despite this game being worth buying a DS for...anyone notice that the new XL is MORE expensive than the Wii? One's hand-held should never be more expensive then it's console. The PSP was more expensive than the PS2, and still is, but that's after the PS2 was out for a good 5 years. or so. And you can't really argue that with the DSi XL cause they really haven't changed much from the original DS. They've added a camara, better back lighting and made it bigger. Other than that, it's the same system.

I don't like Nintendo's thirst for money. It seems like everything they do is purely to make money. And the 80 iterations of the DS are a good example of this. That and the 800 Wii peripherals which would cost you more than the system if you got all of them. and then if you want to download anything off the WiiStore it'll cost you.

And that is a good reason not to buy a DS. I mean, they're great systems, but when the original Nintendo first game out it was designed to be affordable. The Wii and DS only pretend to be affordable.


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Besides, having it on the DS would open the series to more people.



And having it ONLY on the DS alienates a lot of other people.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Shouden said:


> Maybe, but because it's only on the DS, I would assume that Okamiden will fair just as well as the first game: It'll be a good game, but only a select few will play it.
> 
> Despite what everyone thinks, there haven't been a ton of hugely successful games on the DS unless you count the 8 gazillion Pokemon games. Scibblenaughts was pretty successful, and there have been a few others, but for the most part, the majority of DS games don't do well, as Nintendo is focused more on promoting the declining Wii than it's Handheld..


A select few? Do you realize how many people own a DS? 

Uh... Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks, Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2, Advance Wars DS, Trauma Center, The World Ends With You, Mario Kart DS, New Super Mario Bros., Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story, Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor, Final Fantasy IV, Professor Layton and the Curious Village, Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars... Yup, you're right. Pretty much nothing.



Shouden said:


> And besides that, despite this game being worth buying a DS for...anyone notice that the new XL is MORE expensive than the Wii? One's hand-held should never be more expensive then it's console. The PSP was more expensive than the PS2, and still is, but that's after the PS2 was out for a good 5 years. or so. And you can't really argue that with the DSi XL cause they really haven't changed much from the original DS. They've added a camara, better back lighting and made it bigger. Other than that, it's the same system.


I don't have a DSi, so I can't argue against this. But it is newer than the Wii by a few years, so that justifies it a little.



Shouden said:


> I don't like Nintendo's thirst for money. It seems like everything they do is purely to make money. And the 80 iterations of the DS are a good example of this. That and the 800 Wii peripherals which would cost you more than the system if you got all of them. and then if you want to download anything off the WiiStore it'll cost you.
> 
> And that is a good reason not to buy a DS. I mean, they're great systems, but when the original Nintendo first game out it was designed to be affordable. The Wii and DS only pretend to be affordable.


Just so you know, every company ever wants money. The reason they have so many versions of the DS is because that's what people want. And most of the peripherals for games on the Wii come with the games that they're used for, usually for no extra charge. The Wii is cheaper than the other consoles for this generation, and as for the Wii Shopping Channel, uh, you have to pay for games on there regardless of the console. MegaMan 9 isn't free on the Xbox 360 either.



Aden said:


> And having it ONLY on the DS alienates a lot of other people.


So you're saying games should be available on every system. Okay. It's going to be DS exclusive because you can't port a DS game to a different system without radically changing it.


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So you're saying games*' long-awaited sequels* should be available on every system *that the original was on*.



Yes.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> Yes.


Why would they put Okamiden on the PS2..?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

Was the first one even good?

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess > Okami


----------



## Aleu (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Was the first one even good?
> 
> Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess > Okami



get out.

@OP: Okamiden isn't a sequel. :/


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> get out.
> 
> @OP: Okamiden isn't a sequel. :/


95% sure it's a sequel.


----------



## Shouden (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> A select few? Do you realize how many people own a DS?



I do. Most of them are younger than 13.



SirRob said:


> Uh... Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks, Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2, Advance Wars DS, Trauma Center, The World Ends With You, Mario Kart DS, New Super Mario Bros., Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story, Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor, Final Fantasy IV, Professor Layton and the Curious Village, Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars... Yup, you're right. Pretty much nothing.



Still not a lot. and GTA CTW doesn't count any more, as it was just as popular on the PSP.



SirRob said:


> I don't have a DSi, so I can't argue against this. But it is newer than the Wii by a few years, so that justifies it a little.
> 
> Just so you know, every company ever wants money. The reason they have so many versions of the DS is because that's what people want.



Really? You want ANOTHER slightly better version of something you already have? and I mean slightly. No. the different versions of the DS are there to prevent Nintendo from actually dropping the price of the DS. Every time they get ready to do so, they re-release the exact same system with a new hat. (Simpson's reference). 



SirRob said:


> And most of the peripherals for games on the Wii come with the games that they're used for, usually for no extra charge. The Wii is cheaper than the other consoles for this generation...



Well...it pretends to be cheaper, anyway. Yes, the initial system costs less, but as it prides itself on being a family console and encourage you to buy more than one controller...and the nunchuck and the MotionPlus..which even if you just buy two of controller sets (with the nunchuck and MotionPlus) you end up paying about the same price as a PS3 or 360 and a single controller for each system. (which those systems aren't as social). Trust me, I did the research on the systems, and determined that, in the end, the Wii ends up being the MOST expensive console. If you were to buy a Wii, four controllers, with the nunchuck and motionplus, you'd end up spending about $100 more than buying a 360 or PS3 and four controllers. As the PS3 controller costs around $50-$60 and the 360's controller costs only $40 where as, the controller set for the Wii costs $65)



SirRob said:


> ...and as for the Wii Shopping Channel, uh, you have to pay for games on there regardless of the console. MegaMan 9 isn't free on the Xbox 360 either.



True. For full games, you do have to buy them. But, there is NOTHING free on the WiiShop Channel. They did release like three demos but they were of games no one cared about or demos that everyone had already played. But those are the only game demos ever released for the system. Which means, to actually get any use out of the Wii, you need to actually buy a game....which adds to the price. There was a time when I had a 360 and a PS3 when I didn't have any games, or not many, and had plenty of fun playing demos.


----------



## Arcum (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why would they put Okamiden on the PS2..?



I highly doubt it. I think Sony has stopped porting stuff to the PS2 now. I could be wrong but I remember being told that they had a cut off date of making PS2 games. It makes since because Sony (as all game companies) want to make money. 

Why keep an old system out there? So people don't have to buy a new system they too so long to build and lost so much money on? As business goes that would be a bad way to go. There are people out there that want the latest and greatest but its a better marketing move to phase out old and make people get the new. Besides this makes it easier on developers a little bit to not have the question "Do we want this game on both systems?" and then have to hear the gripe of people not liking that they didn't make it compatible because they want to make "higher quality games (aka look nicer and have more to it)".

Now as far as things go I can see the concern but for all we know the DS thing can just be to see how much it sells. I have seen games out there (though I cant remember them off the top of my head) that first started on one console or hand held and eventually got ported over to other systems. It still costs time and money to port things over weather its easy or not. Why take a chance on something that your not even sure if it will sell every well. Looking at the past I cant say I blame them for being a bit cautious about it. It makes sense to see sales on a system that would have it work well on.

As far as the game is. I haven't looked into it since i heard it was coming out. Ive been too busy trying to make games for class that I haven't had a chance to read up on games in a while.


----------



## Aleu (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> 95% sure it's a sequel.



Yeah, you're right. I looked it up.
I know I'm getting it as soon as it comes out but I'm curious as to what the actual plot would be.


----------



## Arcum (May 5, 2010)

Shouden said:


> Still not a lot. and GTA CTW doesn't count any more, as it was just as popular on the PSP.



I find that there are a lot of popular games out there that are not very fun.
Popularity, I find, doesn't make a game good or bad necessarily.




Shouden said:


> Really? You want ANOTHER slightly better version of something you already have? and I mean slightly. No. the different versions of the DS are there to prevent Nintendo from actually dropping the price of the DS. Every time they get ready to do so, they re-release the exact same system with a new hat. (Simpson's reference).



Most people I know don't go out buying the same system over and over again... Maybe as a replacement because it broken or something. If you haven't noticed Nintendo hasn't phased out old DS systems, they are just adding stuff to them Its up to the consumer if they feel they need a new one or not.I personally am still using an original and I have never seen any problems with new games. Its not so they make more money its so they can make the system last longer. But you have to think with new fixes that make more costs so they need to update the price so they can still make a profit.

-Edit- I read that a bit fast and I must have skimmed over a few words. 



Shouden said:


> Well...it pretends to be cheaper, anyway. Yes, the initial system costs less, but as it prides itself on being a family console and encourage you to buy more than one controller...and the nunchuck and the MotionPlus..which even if you just buy two of controller sets (with the nunchuck and MotionPlus) you end up paying about the same price as a PS3 or 360 and a single controller for each system. (which those systems aren't as social). Trust me, I did the research on the systems, and determined that, in the end, the Wii ends up being the MOST expensive console. If you were to buy a Wii, four controllers, with the nunchuck and motionplus, you'd end up spending about $100 more than buying a 360 or PS3 and four controllers. As the PS3 controller costs around $50-$60 and the 360's controller costs only $40 where as, the controller set for the Wii costs $65)



That's a very good point. For a system that is made to be a family system it was just a way to get more money for it. That definitely is something that should be put into consideration when someone thinks they will buy it though.




Shouden said:


> True. For full games, you do have to buy them. But, there is NOTHING free on the WiiShop Channel. They did release like three demos but they were of games no one cared about or demos that everyone had already played. But those are the only game demos ever released for the system. Which means, to actually get any use out of the Wii, you need to actually buy a game....which adds to the price. There was a time when I had a 360 and a PS3 when I didn't have any games, or not many, and had plenty of fun playing demos.



I agree with that. Game systems should have demos for their games but that's dependent on the developers not so much the console designers.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Shouden said:


> I do. Most of them are younger than 13.


Most of the gaming population is around that age.



Shouden said:


> Still not a lot. and GTA CTW doesn't count any more, as it was just as popular on the PSP.


Do you want me to list EVERY good game on the DS out there? We'd be here all day. Also, just because a game has been ported does not make it any worse of a game. For example, Okami.



Shouden said:


> Really? You want ANOTHER slightly better version of something you already have? and I mean slightly. No. the different versions of the DS are there to prevent Nintendo from actually dropping the price of the DS. Every time they get ready to do so, they re-release the exact same system with a new hat. (Simpson's reference).


Malibu Stacy with a new hat is highly original. I don't want it, the general population does. 'The DS is too big.' 'The DS doesn't have a camera in it.' 'The DS is too small now I want it bigger again but smaller too.'



Shouden said:


> Well...it pretends to be cheaper, anyway. Yes, the initial system costs less, but as it prides itself on being a family console and encourage you to buy more than one controller...and the nunchuck and the MotionPlus..which even if you just buy two of controller sets (with the nunchuck and MotionPlus) you end up paying about the same price as a PS3 or 360 and a single controller for each system. (which those systems aren't as social). Trust me, I did the research on the systems, and determined that, in the end, the Wii ends up being the MOST expensive console. If you were to buy a Wii, four controllers, with the nunchuck and motionplus, you'd end up spending about $100 more than buying a 360 or PS3 and four controllers. As the PS3 controller costs around $50-$60 and the 360's controller costs only $40 where as, the controller set for the Wii costs $65


Except most games do not use the Wii MotionPlus, and the nunchuck comes with the Wii and most additional Wiimotes you buy. You can actually play most of the games with Gamecube controllers too, which are less expensive.



Shouden said:


> True. For full games, you do have to buy them. But, there is NOTHING free on the WiiShop Channel. They did release like three demos but they were of games no one cared about or demos that everyone had already played. But those are the only game demos ever released for the system. Which means, to actually get any use out of the Wii, you need to actually buy a game....which adds to the price. There was a time when I had a 360 and a PS3 when I didn't have any games, or not many, and had plenty of fun playing demos.


There are actually quite a few things you can get on the Wii Virtual Console for free, such as the Internet Channel and the Everybody Votes Channel. Also, I think it's ridiculous that you expect to get games for free.

Oh, and instead of demos they have gameplay videos you can view for free on the Nintendo Channel.


----------



## Shouden (May 5, 2010)

Not GAMES for free...just demos. And Channels are much to brag home about. But I do expect to pay for games. That makes sense, but, at the same time, I'm not going to buy a lot of games if I can't try them out first. That's the point of Demos.

Anyways, back to the topic everyone: Okami 2.


----------



## Taralack (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Most of the gaming population is around that age.



Actually, no, the age of the average gamer is around 30. Unless you were talking about the furry fandom specifically, in which case I still think the average age of the gamer is higher. 



Shouden said:


> I do. Most of them are younger than 13.


You're right, but the second largest group of users are above 30. 

OP: You can get demos for games if you have both a Wii and a DS... I remember reading somewhere that the DSi is able to download demos but I can't find any sources for that. 

Okamiden, huh. This is the first I've heard of it, looking forward to it. I loved Okami, been wanting to replay it recently.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Actually, no, the age of the average gamer is around 30.


 What?! _30?!?_ That's shocking.


----------



## Taralack (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to reality :V That's been drilled into my head since my first year of game design. GAMERS ARE OLDER THAN THEY USED TO BE


----------



## Shouden (May 5, 2010)

Yes...those of us who were around when the Atari and original Nintendo came out are still playing video games. And we're a bit older now. We're the ones playing those M-rated games.

Anyway, I know that Okamiden is on the DS, but maybe, eventually, if there's enough of a demand, they'll port it to the Wii or PS3 or even the PS2. PS2's lifespan is almost over, but there are still a few games coming out for it.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Shouden said:


> We're the ones playing those M-rated games.


No I'm pretty sure those are the frat boys.

Also there will never be a high demand for anything relating to Okami.


----------



## Taralack (May 5, 2010)

I doubt it'll have enough demand to be ported. I was surprised they ported it to the Wii in the first place. Okami is sadly a really underrated game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess > Okami


 NO!


Aden said:


> It sounds like "the follow-up to a "meh" game is only coming out on ONE system, and a mobile one at that".
> 
> Which sounds like a perfectly legitimate gripe


 No it's not.


----------



## Shouden (May 6, 2010)

Actually, come to think of it, the Nintendo is a very good place for Okami. With all the Zelda references in the original game it would feel good to play it on the system that gave us Zelda.


----------



## Stratelier (May 6, 2010)

Shouden said:


> I'd still like to see the game on a console. I really don't want to buy a DS just for that game.


You must be one of the five people in the world who doesn't have a DS already.  Its game library has some truly awesome titles to it, you really are missing out on a lot.



			
				Shouden said:
			
		

> Anyway, I know that Okamiden is on the DS, but maybe, eventually, if there's enough of a demand, they'll port it to the Wii or PS3 or even the PS2.


If I had a drink with me I'd be wiping the spit off my monitor and keyboard after reading that.  Did you by any chance hear about when Capcom ported the original _Okami_ to the Wii?  They commissioned Ready At Dawn (Daxter PSP) for the dev work, but the results were a bit of a mixed bag.  Namely the motion-control painting didn't transfer quite as well as they hoped, they couldn't retain the original credits sequence, a few other things....  the stronger colors was a major boon, but I missed the paper texture and ink effects of the original.


----------



## Shouden (May 6, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> You must be one of the five people in the world who doesn't have a DS already.  Its game library has some truly awesome titles to it, you really are missing out on a lot.
> 
> 
> If I had a drink with me I'd be wiping the spit off my monitor and keyboard after reading that.  Did you by any chance hear about when Capcom ported the original _Okami_ to the Wii?  They commissioned Ready At Dawn (Daxter PSP) for the dev work, but the results were a bit of a mixed bag.  Namely the motion-control painting didn't transfer quite as well as they hoped, they couldn't retain the original credits sequence, a few other things....  the stronger colors was a major boon, but I missed the paper texture and ink effects of the original.




I think I should be wiping off the screen as this is about the 80th time this thread someone has mentioned the information in your post.

Welcome to the party, sorry we're all out of beer, try to get here earlier next time.


----------



## Stratelier (May 7, 2010)

Shouden said:


> Welcome to the party, sorry we're all out of beer, try to get here earlier next time.


Sorry.  Teetotaler, and I make a point of not attending posting parties.



Toraneko said:


> OP: You can get demos for games if you have both a Wii and a DS... I remember reading somewhere that the DSi is able to download demos but I can't find any sources for that.


Last I heard Nintendo provided "Download Stations" in certain retail stores where you can bring your DS, tap into the local wi-fi and download a demo version of selected titles.  I don't have one anywhere near my town, but does anyone else?



> Okamiden, huh. This is the first I've heard of it, looking forward to it. I loved Okami, been wanting to replay it recently.


Okamiden made a splash when magazine scans of the protagonist (a white wolf pup with red markings, apparently Ammy's son) showed up on the 'Net.  FA and dA didn't totally explode with Chibiterasu fanart, but....


----------



## Taralack (May 7, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Last I heard Nintendo provided "Download Stations" in certain retail stores where you can bring your DS, tap into the local wi-fi and download a demo version of selected titles.  I don't have one anywhere near my town, but does anyone else?



Certain EB Games stores here have a wi-fi outlet where you can download games. There's not a whole load of options though...


----------



## Shouden (May 7, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> FA and dA didn't totally explode with Chibiterasu fanart, but....



Sounds like something FA and DA would have exploded with before Okamiden came out.


----------

